# Need help on update query, please



## bravura (6 minutes ago)

I set it up like this but it's updating every line in my table, not just those lines that meet field criteria.

Update tbl_A Set tbl_A.USFLAG = -1 (true)
Where ((tbl_A.Field1 = "X" or "Y" or "Z") OR (tbl_A.Field2 = "X" or "Y" or "Z") _etc. etc. etc._ )) ;

///

Want to update USFLAG field to TRUE (-1) if Field1 = Alpha, Bravo or Charlie, or if Field2 = Alpha, Bravo or Charlie, etc.


----------

